# Battlestar Galactica Season 3 OST



## mike_OntCa

Has anybody listened to this soundtrack. I have listened to it several times and I like it.

If so what do you think...


----------



## anephric

I didn't care for the other BSG soundtracks but this one is really good. However, I strongly dislike how the music is used on the show its self.


----------

